# Bringing creatine on a plane?



## aquanauts30 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm  going to Hawaii forna week, and I plant to work out there, as well as take my creatine. My only concern isbthatvmy micronized creatine looks like cocaine . What should I do?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 21, 2016)

Is this real life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquanauts30 (Jul 21, 2016)

Im being serious. As funny as it sounds, I really don't need to be held up by tsa about my bag of creatine

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 22, 2016)

No I meant anyone over 12 taking creatine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2016)

If they question you rack a line and offer them first snort


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 23, 2016)

noo im sich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

